# making wine from Marquette grapes



## wood1954 (May 17, 2020)

After doing lots of reading about Marquette wine making, grape growing and my limited experience with Marquette grapes I've realized that its never going to be a big red wine. Too much malic acid for one thing, even with MLF it's still pretty tart, maybe because there's so much malic turned into lactic acid?. I've used potassium bicarbonate also to raise the ph, but it leaves behind the malic acid. Also have used cold to drop the tartaric acid but still too tart for me.. One yeast I want to try this fall is Vintners Harvest MA33, said to eat up 30% of malic acid and it also helps with MLF. 
In the vineyard I am going to limit each vine to 30 shoots, 60 clusters( if I can even get that many) and make sure the clusters get plenty of sunlight, which supposedly reduces malic acid. My vines are mostly 5 years old, some only 4 years, I pruned to a top wire cordon this spring after letting the plants run wild on a high and low cordon system last year. 
any one have any tips to share for making good wine with Marquette?


----------



## JustJoe (Aug 23, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> After doing lots of reading about Marquette wine making, grape growing and my limited experience with Marquette grapes I've realized that its never going to be a big red wine. Too much malic acid for one thing, even with MLF it's still pretty tart, maybe because there's so much malic turned into lactic acid?. I've used potassium bicarbonate also to raise the ph, but it leaves behind the malic acid. Also have used cold to drop the tartaric acid but still too tart for me.. One yeast I want to try this fall is Vintners Harvest MA33, said to eat up 30% of malic acid and it also helps with MLF.
> In the vineyard I am going to limit each vine to 30 shoots, 60 clusters( if I can even get that many) and make sure the clusters get plenty of sunlight, which supposedly reduces malic acid. My vines are mostly 5 years old, some only 4 years, I pruned to a top wire cordon this spring after letting the plants run wild on a high and low cordon system last year.
> any one have any tips to share for making good wine with Marquette?


Wood, are you still here? How did it go with the Marquette winemaking?


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 23, 2020)

Just joe, this years crop is looking good, brix is at 16 now. I plan on letting the vines get overripe to help lower the acid. Since May I’ve tried some of last years wine and it’s pretty darn good. 2018 vintage is also good. I have to revise my earlier comments, I think done right Marquette can be very good. I’m going to make about 100 pounds into rose and then add the skins to rest of the grapes, should help a bit.


----------



## JustJoe (Aug 24, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> Just joe, this years crop is looking good, brix is at 16 now. I plan on letting the vines get overripe to help lower the acid. Since May I’ve tried some of last years wine and it’s pretty darn good. 2018 vintage is also good. I have to revise my earlier comments, I think done right Marquette can be very good. I’m going to make about 100 pounds into rose and then add the skins to rest of the grapes, should help a bit.


Thanks! I have 8 vines in my backyard vineyard and I am expecting to get my first real crop next year. I have high expectations for the grapes and I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying them.


----------



## justinb (Aug 28, 2020)

I will have my 1st Marquette harvest this year. I am also concerned with acid. Would you mind telling me what steps you took from harvest until press. Im considering doing a cold stabilization.


----------



## BRossi (Aug 30, 2020)

I just had some Marquette wine from a commercial winery and I was disappointed in how “foxy” “earthy”, I’m not sure of the best descriptors to use, that the smell and taste were. I also have 25 vines that I’m going to start getting grapes off of next year and I’d be interested in any advice on turning this hardy grape into wine. I’ve also had some great commercially made Marquette, so I know it can be done!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 30, 2020)

The 
easiest way to reduce "foxy" is to pick early, next would be to run a warm ferment and blow off more aromatic compounds. (this year will be my first pick, as a farmer I have liked the plant)
Interesting, in judging with a panel of three and club meetings and visiting wineries I haven't noticed foxy. T


BRossi said:


> I just had some Marquette wine from a commercial winery and I was disappointed in how “foxy” “earthy”, I’m not sure of the best descriptors to use, that the smell and taste were.


----------



## BRossi (Aug 30, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> The
> easiest way to reduce "foxy" is to pick early, next would be to run a warm ferment and blow off more aromatic compounds. (this year will be my first pick, as a farmer I have liked the plant)
> Interesting, in judging with a panel of three and club meetings and visiting wineries I haven't noticed foxy. T


I agree, I’ve tried some that are a little sour, but I’ve never ran into this earthy, off-putting odor and taste. I’m going to assume it was an issue with the winemaker, because I’ve tasted others that were fine! I’ve also heard about a “flash” bath of high heat that’s suppose to improve flavor. This was discussed by Black Star Winery in Traverse City at last year’s Winemaking Conference. Not sure how easy it would be for home winemaker. I think the first batch I will just follow a normal process and see what I get.


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve been tasting my grapes everyday and there is no earthy taste at all. The acid is dropping nicely as sugar goes up. I’m pulling leaves every day trying to keep the clusters in sunlight. In a couple days I’ll start checking acid levels with a ph meter. My 2017 didn’t go thru mlf and is quite tart, 2019 and 2018 went thru mlf and is much smoother.


----------



## BRossi (Aug 31, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> I’ve been tasting my grapes everyday and there is no earthy taste at all. The acid is dropping nicely as sugar goes up. I’m pulling leaves every day trying to keep the clusters in sunlight. In a couple days I’ll start checking acid levels with a ph meter. My 2017 didn’t go thru mlf and is quite tart, 2019 and 2018 went thru mlf and is much smoother.


Thanks for the info! Where are you from in Northern WI? I lived in Marshfield for many years.


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m in Waupaca. Is the Marshfield Clinic as good as rumored? The doctors in Waupaca all seem to be the ones who graduated at the bottom of the class.


----------



## BRossi (Aug 31, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> I’m in Waupaca. Is the Marshfield Clinic as good as rumored? The doctors in Waupaca all seem to be the ones who graduated at the bottom of the class.


Yes! I worked at Marshfield Clinic (and Security Health Plan, their health plan) for 23 years. i miss the good quality care and having all the experts under one system. Waupaca is a great area though with the lakes! Stevens Point is pretty close To you and has a good sized Marshfield Clinic location.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Sep 1, 2020)

BRossi said:


> Yes! I worked at Marshfield Clinic (and Security Health Plan, their health plan) for 23 years. i miss the good quality care and having all the experts under one system. Waupaca is a great area though with the lakes! Stevens Point is pretty close To you and has a good sized Marshfield Clinic location.


Is that clinic on the north side of Point near the airport ?


----------



## BRossi (Sep 1, 2020)

it‘s right off of I-39. 

Marshfield Clinic Stevens Point Center

Looks like there is primary care as well as some specialties. I’ve seen the building from the interstate a few times.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 1, 2020)

I’ll have to try them if my acid reflux doesn’t clear up.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 3, 2020)

Wood, how close to picking are you? , the yellow jackets were telling me it’s ready to eat yesterday. Tested some Itasca at 1.100 a seedling at 1.000 and Millot at 1.086/ pH 3.54/ TA tbd
This looks like an excellent crop year.


wood1954 said:


> I’ve been tasting my grapes everyday and there is no earthy taste at all. The acid is dropping nicely as sugar goes up. I’m pulling leaves every day trying to keep the clusters in sunlight. In a couple days I’ll start checking acid levels with a ph meter. My 2017 didn’t go thru mlf and is quite tart, 2019 and 2018 went thru mlf and is much smoother.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m getting closer, I may pick half next week, and half a week later. I don’t want to rent a crusher twice so I’m hoping my riper ones hang in till the others catch up. The acid is dropping a lot and flavor is great. My yellow jacket traps are working. I also try to find any rotten berries and get rid of them. You’re numbers are really good, I hope mine turn out as good.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 4, 2020)

The vinters club had a post about someone on the state line selling everything for$900, this included a crusher. ,,,, PM me if interested.


wood1954 said:


> may pick half next week, and half a week later. I don’t want to rent a crusher twice so I’m hoping my riper ones hang in till the others catch up. The acid is dropping a lot and flavor is great.


did a test pick of Marquette today, 1.090, pH 3.66, TA tbd. ,,,, this is a weird hot/ dry year
the seedling referenced yesterday with 1.098 had TA 0.77% (and was segregated since it did veraison the last week of July). ,,,, think I will cut out Frontenac and propagate more of “Novia Temprana” next spring.


----------



## BRossi (Sep 5, 2020)

What’s Novia Temprana? I’ve never heard of that grape.


----------



## VillaVino (Sep 14, 2020)

Last year I got 15 gals of Marquette. Did the MLF and have been cycling them through a 5 gal oak barrel. It’s tasting pretty good now. This years harvest was a bust. Birds, late frost and some very heavy rains at bud break all affected the yield. Sabs and Brianna will be picked this Thursday and it looks excellent so far.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 14, 2020)

Too bad about the Marquette, nice that you have two backups. How much tannin did you get from the barrel? My Marquette this year has no tannin


----------



## VillaVino (Sep 16, 2020)

Wood, I guess I don’t know the answer to that or know how to measure the tanin level. Kinda new to the finer elements of wine making. Just started measuring pH and TA last year. Anyway, the barrel aging has been interesting.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 16, 2020)

Villa, you can measur the tannins by seeing how dry your mouth feels when you swish wine in your mouth. Swish a little wine and then drag your tongue across the roof of your mouth you should feel the tannins


----------



## VillaVino (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh, that way. I thought I was missing out on some new piece of lab equipment that came out recently. 
Three big days coming up. Will be harvesting ~500 Sabrevois tomorrow, 350 Brianna and Louise Swensons on Friday and 300 Prairie Stars on Saturday. Winery threw me for a loop and asked to get all reds one day and all whites the next. The Saturday harvest is for the home cellar where we have a nice group to help and process the grapes through the destemmer and bladder press. What little Marquette’s I got are fermenting Very nicely. I’ll press them on Saturday as well.


----------



## Rob Kneeland (Sep 18, 2020)

So I planted some Marquette having never tasted a Marquette wine. Thought it might be prudent to taste some before tripling the size of my vineyard. Turns out there's a small vineyard 10 kms from me and they sell a 2017 Marquette. And WOW!! not what I expected. Bold and full bodied. I love Cabs and this stands up to them. They barrel for 2 years, not sure that's the magic but I am IN. If I can come close to that I will be a happy camper. I am in Ontario well out of wine country. Excited!


----------



## JWT_Can (Sep 19, 2020)

Anyone try an EM in Marquette to increase tannin levels? I just pitched yeast on a baco noir and am considering doing this. Will also add oak during ML fermentation to try and get more structure.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 19, 2020)

I don’t think there’s much tannin in Marquette. My grapes were exposed to the sun all summer due to defoliation and still very little tannin. However I use Avante yeast which might have something to do with it. I added 50 grams of tannin at crush and there’s none left now.


----------



## justsipn (Nov 30, 2020)

@wood1954 I’m very interested in your experience with these grapes. I have a vineyard by me that is willing to sell me the grapes, crush them and provide the juice and skins. 

I really would like to make a local wine. However, I’m fairly new to wine making. I’ve made a batch of rhubarb and now am aging a Malbec kit.

Could a novice make a good wine from these grapes?

thanks.


----------



## wood1954 (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes you can. Get some cheap tannin and add a lot at crush as the protein in the juice will bond with all the natural tannin. After fermentation add more tannin to taste. Doing MLF will help deacidify the wine. If the grapes are ripe you can make a good light red that needs a couple years of aging, it’s a fairly neutral wine so I think it needs oak. I also use Avante yeast as it ferments so clean and doesn’t add any off odors or flavors.


----------



## JustJoe (Nov 30, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> Yes you can. Get some cheap tannin and add a lot at crush as the protein in the juice will bond with all the natural tannin. After fermentation add more tannin to taste. Doing MLF will help deacidify the wine. If the grapes are ripe you can make a good light red that needs a couple years of aging, it’s a fairly neutral wine so I think it needs oak. I also use Avante yeast as it ferments so clean and doesn’t add any off odors or flavors.


I have read a lot of good comments about Avante yeast but I have not been able buy any unless I buy a 500g pack. Is it available to the home winemaker in amounts that make sense when we are making 20 or 30 gallons per year.


----------



## wood1954 (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes lodiwinelabs.com sells carboy sizes


----------



## JustJoe (Nov 30, 2020)

wood1954 said:


> Yes lodiwinelabs.com sells carboy sizes


Thanks!


----------



## wood1954 (Dec 23, 2020)

This years wine is thinner and less flavor than last years. I think it has something to do with the fact I defoliated most of the crop when I overdosed the vines with phostrol. I was thinking about the nature of Marquette how it might respond to being made as a white wine or rose as it is high in acid low in tannin. It might make a nice cold crisp wine. Next years crop will guide me I guess. I did cut down a large tree that shaded the vineyard all afternoon and will cut down some scrubby oaks that shade the vines till about 9 am, should help ripen the grapes quite a bit. Can’t wait till next spring so I can start again.


----------



## JWT_Can (Dec 23, 2020)

@wood1954 I’m new to hybrids (I like baco noir), but I wanted to try to drain some of the juice to make a rose and have a more substantial red as well. Have you tried that before?


----------



## wood1954 (Dec 23, 2020)

JWT_Can said:


> @wood1954 I’m new to hybrids (I like baco noir), but I wanted to try to drain some of the juice to make a rose and have a more substantial red as well. Have you tried that before?


Not yet if I get a good crop n 2021 I’ll try it


----------



## wood1954 (Jan 28, 2021)

Update, I’ve been cleared by the doc to drink again. I was disappointed in my 2020 vintage of Marquette and was down on the variety generally but now that I’m allowed wine again, I’ve been drinking my 2017-2019 vintages and they are pretty good. Makes me glad I planted Marquette. 2020 was a bad year I almost killed my vines, then I overcropped and picked to early. So I had a large crop but poor quality. 2021 will be better, smaller crop no overdoing it with fungicide and waiting for ripeness or staggered harvest. Tonight I’m drinking a 2018, my 2017 I blended with a merlot kit and it is really good. Hope everyone is planning for a good vintage this year.


----------



## countygrapeguy (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm growing Marquette, but am still a year or two away from harvest. I drank a couple of local commercially produced Marquettes this week, and really wasn't super impressed.

Both didn't have a whole lot of aroma, tannins were very low and had a short finish. One was ~13% alcohol, the other only 11.5%. Both were very dark in colour indicating extended skin contact. All that said, the wines had decent fruit with plenty of cherry flavours and some red fruits.

I'm thinking this variety is better suited as a rose rather than a red wine, or perhaps to blend with a Ploucher grape. Anyone have experience with Marquette roses, or with blending it?


----------



## Vern (Jan 29, 2021)

countygrapeguy said:


> I'm growing Marquette, but am still a year or two away from harvest. I drank a couple of local commercially produced Marquettes this week, and really wasn't super impressed.
> 
> Both didn't have a whole lot of aroma, tannins were very low and had a short finish. One was ~13% alcohol, the other only 11.5%. Both were very dark in colour indicating extended skin contact. All that said, the wines had decent fruit with plenty of cherry flavours and some red fruits.
> 
> I'm thinking this variety is better suited as a rose rather than a red wine, or perhaps to blend with a Ploucher grape. Anyone have experience with Marquette roses, or with blending it?


I blend mine as follows. Marquette 20% Petite pearl 45% and Verona35%. I'm no expert but all who try it rave how much they like this wine. I'm also happy.


----------



## wood1954 (Jan 29, 2021)

countygrapeguy said:


> I'm growing Marquette, but am still a year or two away from harvest. I drank a couple of local commercially produced Marquettes this week, and really wasn't super impressed.
> 
> Both didn't have a whole lot of aroma, tannins were very low and had a short finish. One was ~13% alcohol, the other only 11.5%. Both were very dark in colour indicating extended skin contact. All that said, the wines had decent fruit with plenty of cherry flavours and some red fruits.
> 
> I'm thinking this variety is better suited as a rose rather than a red wine, or perhaps to blend with a Ploucher grape. Anyone have experience with Marquette roses, or with blending it?


My 2018 vintage is very good, better than any commercial marq I’ve tried, but I wish I had added more tannin, I use Avanti yeast which is very clean and neutral. Rose is on my list for part of this years harvest.


----------



## RonObvious (Jan 29, 2021)

I love Marquette and drink it regularly (both ours and what I can occasionally find from other wineries). It definitely has a pronounced nose to it when young, but I don't think of it as "foxy." To me, it is more exotic than that - I always think of men's cologne, maybe vaguely Drakkar Noir-ish. That exotic aroma seems to fade as it gets a few years' age on it, and it becomes much more like a pinot noir. So to me, 1-2 year Marquette is very different than, say, 3-5 year old Marquette. Both lovely, but in different ways.

For the past 2 years we have blended it with Petite Pearl. In 2019 it was roughly a 50/50 field blend of the two. It was the first year we got a meaningful harvest off them, but it still wasn't much. Plus, they both seemed to ripen at about the same time. Which is why they were fermented together from day 1. It turned out absolutely lovely. I am thoroughly delighted, as this was the first red wine we made with grapes from our own vineyard. The PP seems to lend flavors of both cherry candy and a touch of evergreen, in addition to boosting the tannins. We only got about 2 cases, so we kept it all for ourselves and try a bottle every month or so to see how it is aging.

2020 we harvested a lot more of both varieties, but it was a difficult year, so it's hard to know how it's going to turn out. Marquette ripened a week or so ahead of PP, so we had to ferment them separately, then combine them in barrels a few weeks later.


----------



## countygrapeguy (Jan 29, 2021)

Vern said:


> I blend mine as follows. Marquette 20% Petite pearl 45% and Verona35%. I'm no expert but all who try it rave how much they like this wine. I'm also happy.



Ok, good to know. I also have Verona & Petite Pearl planted, so I will definitely try this!


----------



## wood1954 (Apr 11, 2021)

Update on 2020 vintage. I had a bottle sitting among the carboys since the fall and opened it for dinner tonight. Very surprised at how much better it is now. Well balanced still a little thin but tasty and easy drinking, 2020 wasn’t a bust after all. It’s amazing the magic that happens in the bottle.


----------



## montanarick (Apr 12, 2021)

Couldn't agree more. our 2017 has finally come of age - patience really is a virtue


----------



## JWT_Can (Apr 13, 2021)

During aging have you found the wine to lose tannins and get thinner than at bottling? Curious what changes you notice as the wine develops in the bottle.


----------



## Vern (Apr 13, 2021)

JWT_Can said:


> During aging have you found the wine to lose tannins and get thinner than at bottling? Curious what changes you notice as the wine develops in the bottle.


I also made some Marquette wine in 2017. I'm not sure if the tannins changed, but now the wine is very good.


----------



## montanarick (Apr 13, 2021)

JWT_Can said:


> During aging have you found the wine to lose tannins and get thinner than at bottling? Curious what changes you notice as the wine develops in the bottle.


Just gets more mature. nicer mouthfeel and smoother finish. no real perceptible change to tannins that are obvious but then I didn't overbake with oak


----------



## Steve Wargo (Apr 14, 2021)

I thought, the Marquette was more of a Nouveau Style wine. This based on my experience as to how early some wineries begin to serve their Marquette wine. That, usually the summer season following the previous year's fall harvest. I drank the 2018 Marquette wine in the fall of 2019. It was good. Definitely Nouveau Style. Opened a Marquette 2018 in the fall of 2020. It improved a little bit, but not as expected. There is one bottle left of 2018 Marquette in my cellar(basement). Aging it longer might improve its profile. Maybe it's a grape wine that needs the full three years to develop, as are many other well-known grape wines. Marquette may be a Nouveau Style wine and one that improves with age. I dunno I'm still reading and experimenting with the grape. Time will tell.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 14, 2021)

Steve Wargo said:


> I thought, the Marquette was more of a Nouveau Style wine. This based on my experience as to how early some wineries begin to serve their Marquette wine. That, usually the summer season following the previous year's fall harvest. I drank the 2018 Marquette wine in the fall of 2019. It was good. Definitely Nouveau Style. Opened a Marquette 2018 in the fall of 2020. It improved a little bit, but not as expected. There is one bottle left of 2018 Marquette in my cellar(basement). Aging it longer might improve its profile. Maybe it's a grape wine that needs the full three years to develop, as are many other well-known grape wines. Marquette may be a Nouveau Style wine and one that improves with age. I dunno I'm still reading and experimenting with the grape. Time will tell.



Do you mean the wines you sampled were prepared by carbonic maceration, rather than yeast-based alcoholic fermentation?


----------



## Steve Wargo (Apr 14, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> Do you mean the wines you sampled were prepared by carbonic maceration, rather than yeast-based alcoholic fermentation?


The wine example in my original post was produced using yeast fermentation, bottled, and served within 5 - 6 months. Young and fruity.


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (May 30, 2021)

hello I am a LA CA wine maker, Even though Marquette grapes is a east coast thing I am growing it in southern CA on a trial basis and it is performing very well....it began to bloom in mid January and is now starting to ripen Memorial Day weekend, I am excited we are having very cool gloomy spring weather in LA 2021 and I am in the San Fernando valley. in my field I also have Baco Noir Syrah, Zin and merlot. Once the grapes are ripen mid July I will crush then freeze, wait then co-ferment with my other wines grapes that ripen in Aug to September, last years wine turned out fantastic.....,.,.any thought let me know I love all your comments....cheers William


----------



## JustJoe (May 30, 2021)

Here in Minnesota my Marquette grapes just had bud break a couple of weeks ago. Your calendar seems like another planet.


----------



## JWT_Can (May 30, 2021)

Check out this paper on cofermentation vs blending post fermentation. I believe it suggests that you will get higher tannin levels blending post fermentation though I can’t access the full text. Nonlinear Behavior of Protein and Tannin in Wine Produced by Cofermentation of an Interspecific Hybrid (Vitis spp.) and vinifera Cultivar


----------



## Cynewulf (May 30, 2021)

WILLIAMs wines said:


> hello I am a LA CA wine maker, Even though Marquette grapes is a east coast thing I am growing it in southern CA on a trial basis and it is performing very well....it began to bloom in mid January and is now starting to ripen Memorial Day weekend, I am excited we are having very cool gloomy spring weather in LA 2021 and I am in the San Fernando valley. in my field I also have Baco Noir Syrah, Zin and merlot. Once the grapes are ripen mid July I will crush then freeze, wait then co-ferment with my other wines grapes that ripen in Aug to September, last years wine turned out fantastic.....,.,.any thought let me know I love all your comments....cheers William


Welcome to WMT! I’m always interested when folks grow hybrids on the west coast and would love to hear more about your experience: how you chose Marquette and Baco Noir, what your spray schedule is, winemaking approach, etc. I replaced a lot of my vinifera vines here in Virginia with Marquette and Itasca for the disease resistance rather than the cold hardiness and they’ve been so much easier so far. I’m hoping to get my first real harvest this year.


----------



## ibglowin (May 30, 2021)

Here in the southern tip of the rockies my Marquette is coming along nicely.


----------



## wood1954 (May 31, 2021)

I’d be interested in the acid and sugar profile of Marquette grown in a hot climate.


----------



## swv (May 31, 2021)

Just to uphold our Minnesota pride (almost as big as Texas'), Marquette`s were developed in Minnesota. They are a Midwest thing that can be grown on the east coast. And glad to hear the west coast also.


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (Jun 1, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> Welcome to WMT! I’m always interested when folks grow hybrids on the west coast and would love to hear more about your experience: how you chose Marquette and Baco Noir, what your spray schedule is, winemaking approach, etc. I replaced a lot of my vinifera vines here in Virginia with Marquette and Itasca for the disease resistance rather than the cold hardiness and they’ve been so much easier so far. I’m hoping to get my first real harvest this year.


Thank You.....I began to make wine about 4 years ago, and decided I wanted to try grapes that no one else has.... so I brought the Baco Noir 2 years ago and last year I planted a root stock of the Marquette and this year the vine is full of grapes and starting to ripen,.... The Baco Noir is grown in CA now w many wine makers using it to add a fruity notes to there wines,.................In my garden I have 50 vines all planted together - Merlot, Zin, Syrah, Baco Noir, Marquette, Port, and a few white table grapes.....I spray the garden once a month w "7" until the fruit begins to ripen.....So far in CA for 2021 we have had less then 4 inches of rain, where as in 2020 we had 40 inches..........Starting in Jan we had warm months through March......., but cool April and May days with very cool nights and gloomy mornings perfect for wine growing....In jan I root started more clippings of both Baco Noir and Marquette for more vine growing....................The main reason I decided to try to grow these 2 grapes is because.... I am in the holiday business of lighting homes for halloween and Christmas and I like to have my wines made by mid September.............Because the Marquette and Baco Noir ripen a few months before the others,... I pic them early with the correct Brix then crush and freeze until the other grapes are ripen, then I thaw and I co-ferment all my wine grapes together for 14 to 16 days..........I then do a malalatic Ferm for 3 months in neutral oak barrels and continue to age in oak for 5 more months, from there I transfer them to a cowboy and let sit for 4 to 5 months before bottling...


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (Jun 1, 2021)

swv said:


> Just to uphold our Minnesota pride (almost as big as Texas'), Marquette`s were developed in Minnesota. They are a Midwest thing that can be grown on the east coast. And glad to hear the west coast also.



yes I am trying and they r growing great. cheers


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (Jun 1, 2021)

WILLIAMs wines said:


> hello I am a LA CA wine maker, Even though Marquette grapes is a east coast thing I am growing it in southern CA on a trial basis and it is performing very well....it began to bloom in mid January and is now starting to ripen Memorial Day weekend, I am excited we are having very cool gloomy spring weather in LA 2021 and I am in the San Fernando valley. in my field I also have Baco Noir Syrah, Zin and merlot. Once the grapes are ripen mid July I will crush then freeze, wait then co-ferment with my other wines grapes that ripen in Aug to September, last years wine turned out fantastic.....,.,.any thought let me know I love all your comments....cheers William



here is a pic of my Baco Noir on May 1 2021


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (Jun 1, 2021)

here is my Marquette grape on May 11 2021 after one year of planting my root stock


----------



## Cynewulf (Jun 1, 2021)

WILLIAMs wines said:


> Thank You.....I began to make wine about 4 years ago, and decided I wanted to try grapes that no one else has.... so I brought the Baco Noir 2 years ago and last year I planted a root stock of the Marquette and this year the vine is full of grapes and starting to ripen,.... The Baco Noir is grown in CA now w many wine makers using it to add a fruity notes to there wines,.................In my garden I have 50 vines all planted together - Merlot, Zin, Syrah, Baco Noir, Marquette, Port, and a few white table grapes.....I spray the garden once a month w "7" until the fruit begins to ripen.....So far in CA for 2021 we have had less then 4 inches of rain, where as in 2020 we had 40 inches..........Starting in Jan we had warm months through March......., but cool April and May days with very cool nights and gloomy mornings perfect for wine growing....In jan I root started more clippings of both Baco Noir and Marquette for more vine growing....................The main reason I decided to try to grow these 2 grapes is because.... I am in the holiday business of lighting homes for halloween and Christmas and I like to have my wines made by mid September.............Because the Marquette and Baco Noir ripen a few months before the others,... I pic them early with the correct Brix then crush and freeze until the other grapes are ripen, then I thaw and I co-ferment all my wine grapes together for 14 to 16 days..........I then do a malalatic Ferm for 3 months in neutral oak barrels and continue to age in oak for 5 more months, from there I transfer them to a cowboy and let sit for 4 to 5 months before bottling...


Very cool! What kind of numbers do you get at harvest: Brix, pH, TA, etc?


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for the info


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (Jun 4, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> Very cool! What kind of numbers do you get at harvest: Brix, pH, TA, etc?


they are just starting to turn color


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (Jun 4, 2021)

my Marquette grapes are starting to turn color..LA CA


----------



## WILLIAMs wines (Jun 7, 2021)

wood1954 said:


> Thanks for the info


 u r welcvome


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 28, 2021)

WILLIAMs wines said:


> my Marquette grapes are starting to turn color..LA CA


Any update on your grapes? My Marquette is getting close in Virginia and I think yours is about three weeks ahead of mine.


----------



## VillaVino (Jul 28, 2021)

I have some Marquettes in full verasion on the ends of my rows. I’m in west central Wisconsin. Has me a little concerned.


----------



## JustJoe (Jul 28, 2021)

I m just south of Minneapolis and my marquettes are turning also. I think it the strange weather we have had.


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 28, 2021)

VillaVino said:


> I have some Marquettes in full verasion on the ends of my rows. I’m in west central Wisconsin. Has me a little concerned.


Concerned it’s too soon?


----------



## VillaVino (Jul 28, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> Concerned it’s too soon?


Yes. Nothing good can come of this. I’ve only harvested once in Aug and it was the last week in Aug and I have 10 seasons of harvests. we’ll see how this plays out.


----------



## Cynewulf (Jul 28, 2021)

VillaVino said:


> Yes. Nothing good can come of this. I’ve only harvested once in Aug and it was the last week in Aug and I have 10 seasons of harvests. we’ll see how this plays out.


I hope it works out. What are your usual harvest parameters?


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 28, 2021)

My secondary clusters are still green hopefully the warm summer will allow them to ripen.


----------



## VillaVino (Jul 30, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> I hope it works out. What are your usual harvest parameters?


I try to get above 25 brix and just started checking pH with a meter last year so I’ll have to check notes. Just worried black rot will take it out. My sabs are still quite green.


----------



## BRossi (Sep 12, 2021)

Well, I lost my first buds to a late frost, but some of my Marquette’s did come back, although only about a third had grapes. This is their third year, so first year of getting grapes. I wish they all looked like this! I’m hoping to pick later this week. I’m just glad the weather has stayed warm.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 12, 2021)

Very nice, next year will be much better.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 12, 2021)

Very nice! 



BRossi said:


> View attachment 78676
> 
> Well, I lost my first buds to a late frost, but some of my Marquette’s did come back, although only about a third had grapes. This is their third year, so first year of getting grapes. I wish they all looked like this! I’m hoping to pick later this week. I’m just glad the weather has stayed warm.


----------



## JimmyAdams (Mar 10, 2022)

Login • Instagram make some great examples of natural Marquette semi carbonic. acidity is high but well balanced. If you can get you hands on some its worth having a look as to how they handle the acidity. 'Bateau' 100% semi carbonic at 10.4% alcohol so guessing roughly 21 brix at picking. i think all in all this is not a Big Wine grape. But Petite Pearl is and coudl blend very well for more tannic structure.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Mar 10, 2022)

JimmyAdams said:


> Login • Instagram make some great examples of natural Marquette semi carbonic. acidity is high but well balanced. If you can get you hands on some its worth having a look as to how they handle the acidity. 'Bateau' 100% semi carbonic at 10.4% alcohol so guessing roughly 21 brix at picking. i think all in all this is not a Big Wine grape. But Petite Pearl is and coudl blend very well for more tannic structure.


I saw a site *Parallel* 44 & Door 44 Vineyard & Winery - *Wisconsin* that advertised a Petit Pearl blend with 25% Marquette.. I blended some Petit Pearl into a gallon of Marquette. It was tasty. A little percentage of Petit Pearl mixed into Marquette goes a long way. I didn't realize how tannic Petit Pearl could be until I let it age for 1 year. Wow the tannins were heavy. I fermented it on the skins for about 2 weeks. I see why some places press the Petit Pearl grape fairly quickly, if not right away.


----------



## ChuckD (Mar 10, 2022)

I have 25 Marquette coming at the end of May, and after a little research here I canceled my 12 Foch and switched to Petite Pearl. It’s gonna be tough waiting four years to make my own wine.

I plan on planting another 50 or so next year. They should be hitting full stride about the time I retire .


----------



## Vern (Mar 11, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> I have 25 Marquette coming at the end of May, and after a little research here I canceled my 12 Foch and switched to Petite Pearl. It’s gonna be tough waiting four years to make my own wine.
> 
> I plan on planting another 50 or so next year. They should be hitting full stride about the time I retire .


I made a 75% marquette and 25% petite pearl in 2017. It turned out nice. I still have 2 cases waiting in storage.


----------



## BRD (Mar 11, 2022)

I have 8 Marquette vines here in Northwest PA that are about 10 years old. My best harvest years yield a 5 gallon carboy of finished wine. I’d be interested in hearing success stories for blending. My wife doesn’t particularly care for the strong “peppery“ flavor. I have tried Niagara and Catawba blends with the Marquette and also back sweetening without great results. I may try the petite pearl however not certain of local availability. Any suggestions from those that have worked with Marquette?


----------



## Ohio Bob (Mar 11, 2022)

Viognier is said to be a blending partner with Syrah, perhaps due to it’s sweetness. Maybe this is close to something you could do.


----------



## BRD (Mar 12, 2022)

Interesting thought. I don’t have ready access to Viognier but maybe will try something similar. I have currently in bulk aging local Diamond, Seyval Blanc, Niagara, Catawba, Vignoles and Traminette. Along with several Chilean reds. Too many to do a bunch of blending bench trials so hoping to narrow options to maybe what others have success with.


----------



## ChuckD (May 22, 2022)

While I’m waiting on a passing shower to get back to raking up rocks I will report on out winery tour yesterday. We visited three in NE WIsconsin that grow their own. Since I’m establishing a hobby vineyard (Marquette and Petite Pearl to start) we focused on those wines. All three Marquette varietals were unique but the Duck Creek was best followed closely by Cold Country. Didn’t even buy one from Parallel 44. The Best northern red of the day was the Petite Pearl from Duck Creek Winery. All of the Brianna’s were nice as well as the only Frontenac Blanc. I have yet to find a Foch that I like nor a Verona. Although I have had good blends with both.



Well the rain is over… back to work.


----------



## wood1954 (May 22, 2022)

can you elaborate on the Marquette tannin, acid, flavor, aroma etc.


----------



## ChuckD (May 22, 2022)

wood1954 said:


> can you elaborate on the Marquette tannin, acid, flavor, aroma etc.


I’m not good at this but I’ll try. the Duck Creek Marquette is fruity with light tannin. A little spice too. I opened a bottle for dinner and it’s actually a little sharp at the end (acidic) but good with food. My wife thought it was too acidic. After an hour in the decanter I finished it off and it’s less sharp now. 

the Cold Country says it’s “medium bodied with cherry and blackberry notes”. I remember tasting the cherry. Also light on tannin. 

I don’t remember that much about the Parallel 44. It was a little bolder but it had an aroma and up-front taste that I didn’t like. 

I’d say the blends are still my favorites. I also tasted a petite Pearl rose that I liked.


----------



## Steve Wargo (May 23, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> While I’m waiting on a passing shower to get back to raking up rocks I will report on out winery tour yesterday. We visited three in NE WIsconsin that grow their own. Since I’m establishing a hobby vineyard (Marquette and Petite Pearl to start) we focused on those wines. All three Marquette varietals were unique but the Duck Creek was best followed closely by Cold Country. Didn’t even buy one from Parallel 44. The Best northern red of the day was the Petite Pearl from Duck Creek Winery. All of the Brianna’s were nice as well as the only Frontenac Blanc. I have yet to find a Foch that I like nor a Verona. Although I have had good blends with both.
> 
> View attachment 88656
> 
> Well the rain is over… back to work.


Wisconsin seems to be a hotspot for Marquette grape vineyards
----I enjoyed Sunday 5/22 a 2020 harvest single estate bottle of Marquette wine. The grapes were grown in Michigan east of Port Huron. I harvested, crushed, fermented, the grapes myself. I have to say it's better than many commercial off the shelf wines from California. I've also harvested and made wine from Petite Pearl grapes vintage 2020, and 2021. I'm planning to blend Petite Pearl 75% and 25% Marquette, amd get at least two cases. That seems to be the sweet spot for Petite Pearl wine. Oh yea. I have a quart jar of Brianna jelly/jam. Brianna grapes from the same vineyard.


----------



## Vern (May 23, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> I’m not good at this but I’ll try. the Duck Creek Marquette is fruity with light tannin. A little spice too. I opened a bottle for dinner and it’s actually a little sharp at the end (acidic) but good with food. My wife thought it was too acidic. After an hour in the decanter I finished it off and it’s less sharp now.
> 
> the Cold Country says it’s “medium bodied with cherry and blackberry notes”. I remember tasting the cherry. Also light on tannin.
> 
> ...


Just curious, how do these wines compare to my blend?


----------



## VillaVino (May 23, 2022)

My Marquette are in full bloom and shoots are about 6-10”. We had a light frost last night. I’ll know by tomorrow if they were bit. I did not shoot thin them yesterday because of the threat of frost. They looked the best they ever did. The 5 year olds are finally ready. The Brianna’s are looking good too. Lost about 10 Louise Swensens and a couple Prairie Stars. About 75% of my cuttings from last year survived then winter. Concords, Sabrevois, PS and Brianna’s cuttings show promise. Sitting on about 40 gallons of 2020 Marquette wine in the basement. I should bottle it. 
thinking about grinning out the Louise Swensens and putting in either more Marquette, Brianna or give a shot at the Petite Pearl. That would be a next year project. Anyone coming down the interstate I-90/94 in west central Wisconsin stop in. We’re 3 miles off right where the”I divides”.


----------



## Vern (May 23, 2022)

I'm just south of lake geneva, dropped to 35 last night, but no frost. My marquette are about the same stage as yours. They're looking really nice.


----------



## ChuckD (May 23, 2022)

Vern said:


> Just curious, how do these wines compare to my blend?


I was really focusing on the varietals with this tasting. The two Marquette’s were pretty good but they all had blends that were better. None of them grow Verona.
Your 2017 was still better as I remember it… I’ll need another bottle or two to be sure

ETA. Maybe that’s what all of the ones I tasted need… a little more aging to smooth them out! They were al 20 and 21.

We may have had a touch of frost here last night but the asparagus and apple blossoms looked ok this morning.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 23, 2022)

Steve Wargo said:


> Wisconsin seems to be a hotspot for Marquette grape vineyards
> ----I enjoyed Sunday 5/22 a 2020 harvest single estate bottle of Marquette wine. The grapes were grown in Michigan east of Port Huron.



I didn't think that there WAS any Michigan east of Port Huron!? Simple typo, or is there a more interesting story?


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ve learned a lot since I started this post. Most important is growing good grapes. My 2022 crop is way better than my previous ones, my spray program really protected the grapes, I think I only left 2or 3 small clusters,however I went thru every day picking out non ripening or off looking grapes. I also was fanatic about looking for stink bugs and their eggs. Not one stink bug in the must this year. I also let the grapes hang two weeks longer than I ever had. The must right now is way darker and more flavorful than past harvests. Finding research about how protein in the must binds tannin was really important, I now add tannin at crush to help stabilize color and after I press I’ll add more tannin. I’m also using Bravo yeast which is supposed to add a lot of glycerol for mouth feel. I’m using VP 41 Malolactic bacteria which I think adds some nice cocoa hints. Then it’s into oak barrels for a year. So as my plants have grown they make better fruit and I’ve learned a lot in the last two years. I have to reassess my opinion of Marquette wine, I think it can make a good full bodied wine with it’s own unique flavors and with proper wine making the main concerns can be rectified, high acid and low tannin. That’s my take this year.


----------



## RonObvious (Sep 22, 2022)

I've had similar experiences as yours. I think Marquette will always feature prominently in our vineyard, as it grows abundantly and produces beautiful wine. Ours tends to be a little more exotic than others I've tried - I'm not sure if this is our "terroir" speaking or something we're doing in the winery, but I'm not complaining. It's spicy, but not in a peppery sort of way - more like exotic middle eastern spices or something along those lines. It truly is a unique and interesting grape, especially since it's so easy to grow. Our 2022 crop was excellent as well, despite it being an incredibly rainy summer.

Mind if I ask what type of tannin are you using at crush? FT Rouge? I think I've read the same articles you have about adding tannins to stabilize color, but thus far I've taken a light touch, only adding a little. This year I'm going to add French oak dust during primary instead of tannin complex.

I only have 2 issues with Marquette: First, we've never had our grapes reach target 23.5 brix in the field. We always end up chaptalizing a little bit. Not the end of the world, but I'd love to see them get there on their own for once. Second, Marquette seems to be more likely to experience H2S during MLF, especially in the first month or so. I don't know if others have experienced this with Marquette, but I've learned to check it almost daily for H2S smell and take evasive action if necessary.


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 22, 2022)

This was the first year my grapes reached 24 Brix. I use chestnut tannin in the primary because it’s cheap and will get bound up. I use a tablespoon per twelve gallons of must. I use a grape tannin after pressing. I use Renaissance yeast and haven’t noticed any h2s from MLF.


----------

